

Why Libertarianism, Bitcoins are wrong  A discussion... - alexpatton
http://ozeanmedia.com/political-consulting/why-libertarianism-is-wrong/

======
IanDrake
Answers to criticisms

1) Just plain not true. Ls want to make their own decisions on who they help
and when. That is true charity.

2) True, but no more than any other believe system

3) The given example is nonsense. Someone just surfed a 100' wave in Europe.
Should that have been illegal? On the flip side, if someone wants to die (on
purpose), it would be cruel to make them live.

4) I have yet to find any system that solves this problem well. We have a big
government now and have problems. China has an even bigger government and has
problems. Therefor, I don't see any indication that larger government/more
regulation has a positive effect on pollution.

5) By the example given, sound is considered pollution. You are not allowed to
pollute other peoples property.

6) I'm not sure I know of anything to back that up. Most monopolies I know of
are granted by the government. AT&T and USPS are two examples.

7) We are far from a libertarian nation, but we still have a whole bunch of
choices. What are a few more?

8) Not too many Libertarian want to live in isolation. Just like everyone
else. I think the problem is that the author is confused on the definition of
freedom. Freedom is the absence of coercion.

9) So, you've had a few drinks with not too intelligent folks that haven't
given a though to how a truely free society would work. I guess it can't be
done then.

